# three amigos costume help



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Black tacky suit (used clothing store) If you get lucky ya might find a tacky old tux.
Somberro-spray paint black
Red cumberband and hanky (for the neck)
To finish it off, find a couple doily type patterns online. Print them and poke holes along the pattern.
Place on the clothing and use chalk or baby powder to transfer the image to your clothing through the holes.
Remove pattern. You wanna purchase silver puffy paint for fabric. Use it to follow the chalk pattern on the clothing. Apply it directly out of the bottle just like those henna tatoos. (you can probably use henna patterns)

Btw are you going as one amigo or all 3 (2 on poles that move when you move)


----------



## GoTTi (Oct 9, 2010)

i am going with 2 other fellas. group costume


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

A three amigos costume is the coolest thing I've heard in a while. GREAT idea!
Would you say I have a plethora of pinatas?


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

I bet Michaels-Hobby Lobby has some sort of fabric trim that looks similar to that sparkling silver trim all over the amigos costume. That with some fabric glue or hot glue and your good to go! Dont forget the red sash!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know how expensive or detailed you want to get, but this thread might help.
http://www.therpf.com/f24/three-amigos-costume-build-97762/


----------

